# تعدين الذهب



## hocine.ogarss (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عندي 10 كيلوغرام من خام الذهب و أريد تعدينه بسيانيد البوتاسيوم 
كم من لتر من الماء و كم من السيانيد يتناسب مع اللتر
شكرا جزيلا لكم مسبقا يا اخواننا المهندسين


----------



## الزهيري0007 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

غالبا يحتوي الخام علي الكبريت والذي يتفاعل مع السيانيد ويوقف عملة تماما


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

العملية خطيرة جدا ولا بد من عملها فى معمل توخيا للحدر من غاز السيانيد


----------

